# Patio Furniture



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`m selling a 5ft glass table and four chairs if thats any use to you?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

When I was looking, I found Dragonmart the most expensive of the lot. Ditto for home furniture.

I got some decent sun loungers from Carrefour/Geant (can't remember which).


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Woohoo, I just bought two Chinese made chairs and a glass top cafe table from Geant for 199. Fine for two on an apartment balcony. (When I'm done here i'll just throw them over the edge into the pool)


----------

